# 2-cycle No Spark



## mksmith54 (May 11, 2008)

Craftsman leaf blower (358.797342). Carb looks clean, muffler too. Has compression. Brand New spark plug. Won't start. Tried starter fluid. Nothing. I don't think I'm getting a spark.

I'm no expert in this area. Do I throw the thing away and purchase a new one? Or is there something else I can look for?

Thanks!


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Check compression with a guage,needs to be above 90# to run.Also take the muffler off and check the cylinder for loose bolts.craftman blowers are known for this.Hope this helps

Jerry


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

pull the plug out and put a screew driver in the spark plug wire and put the shaft part of the screew driver about 1/4 inch away from a good ground on the blower. pull the cord not super hard but hard enough spin the engine completly and sharply. Look for the spark to jump to the ground. That was just an example on how to check for spark their is many other ways. If you are not getting spark then you will need to pull the blower apart so you can get to the flywheel the spark plug wire connects to the coil pack and another smaller wire should be connected also at the back of it disconnect that wire and try again. If still no spark then you will need to replace the coil pack. which normally run anywhere from $30 to $60


----------



## mksmith54 (May 11, 2008)

Guys: Thanks! There IS a spark when I try the screwdriver test. So now I am wondering about the compression - I can pull the rope all the way out without lifting the unit off the ground. Does that mean a cylinder ring? Is this something a management/software type can do myself?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

To test compression you will need a compression gauge. You can get one of those at most automotive parts places. Then hopefully someone on here can give you an accurate spec on what the compression should be for that model engine.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

From your discription is sounds like low compression.... you can generallty lift the unit off the ground by the recoil rope. It is possible that it is only a stuck ring which is fairly inexpensive to fix. Only way to tell is to pull the muffler and look at the piston.


----------

